# Need some advice before I head out tomorrow.



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello I was going to fish for spanish tomrrrow. I was planning on using a bobber with live shrimp. My question is How long does the leader have to be under your bobber. and would you use a J hook Circle hook or trebel hook.Would you use a wire leader under a bobber too? Thank you.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

With a live shrimp I would use a circle hook, you could use light wire or a med-heavy mono or fluro. 

I would just throw a silver or gold spoon or a gotcha...works every time.

Good luck


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you would have better luck throwing a gotcha, spoon, or a red/white jig.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Fletch Lives said:


> With a live shrimp I would use a circle hook, you could use light wire or a med-heavy mono or fluro.
> 
> I would just throw a silver or gold spoon or a gotcha...works every time.
> 
> Good luck


I have two gotcha lures and have caught absolutely nothing on them... everyone says they are the best.. but not for me. I try it everytime I go down to the pier for bout 45 mins or so.... Someone else told me that the only time they will work is if you see the spanish and toss it in front of them.... not sure if thats the case but what I do know is gotcha's dont getcha"s for me....... 

Am I doing something wrong or was that one person right? You got to see them and toss to them??


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive been and not got a strike. and then ive been and it didnt matter which artificial you threw they were after it.

I just prefer live bait no matter what kind of fishing in no matter what kind of water. 

It seems that my skill level doesnt have to be as high for the live bait.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Man i hear ya. Was at Ft. Pickens pier and a few people were catching spanish with gotchas and me fishing right beside them with almost the same color gotcha and can't get nothing. Even trying every different retrieve I see anyone else doing and nada.



Breeze said:


> I have two gotcha lures and have caught absolutely nothing on them... everyone says they are the best.. but not for me. I try it everytime I go down to the pier for bout 45 mins or so.... Someone else told me that the only time they will work is if you see the spanish and toss it in front of them.... not sure if thats the case but what I do know is gotcha's dont getcha"s for me.......
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or was that one person right? You got to see them and toss to them??


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

If your sighting them, use a slower retrieve for smaller spanish. If it looks big or maybe a king use a VERY fast retrieve. That's what I've always been told. 

How were they even using those at picken's It's been terrible with the weeds in the water = P


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, it was over a month ago that I went to Pickens pier.


----------

